# Second hand vivarium glass grinding



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey guys, im useless with any DIY, and have next to no idea on what to do with glass finishing, basically i just bought a second hand viv, its a 4ft wooden one, the glass makes a horrible grinding noise when you open it, the glass had been taken out for transport, and when i put it back in and slid them open i nearly bit my toungue it was ear piercing! it sounds like there is alot of sand or something in the runners, but ive cleaned them out and its still making the noise, which led me to think the glass edges themselves are too sharp, so maybe they need smoothing off? how would i go about doing this? i cant open the viv, its like nails down a blackboard lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Try turning the glass round. They may have had the bottom edge smoothed and when you've put them back in, you've got the smoothed edge at the top.


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

yea i tried that, but alas it did not work, would buying an emery cloth help do you know? how would i smooth it myself?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

apparently you can do it with 400 grit sandpaper.

or use some sort of suction cup as a handle to open the doors, so you can raise them slightly when you slide.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Are they toughened glass or normal "float" glass? If toughened I would just replace them, if normal float then a piece of sandpaper would do the job. Keep it wet though.

Dave


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

meko, id read that too, i may try that tomorrow, and dave, i literally have no idea how to tell the difference lol. so use wet sandpaper, 400grit as meko prescribed yea? cheers for your help guys, i was considering bashing it up and buying a new one haha


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

wet & dry paper works a treat, just be sure to use a block for sanding so you dont cut through and slice your fingers.


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

cheers man, does it have to be a specific grade or will any work????


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

I was using 1200 grit with mine, takes a little more work but gives a nice finish.


----------



## DamienC (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd personally clean out the runners first and foremost! Easiest and quickest option of it all and it may solve the problem!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

DamienC said:


> I'd personally clean out the runners first and foremost! Easiest and quickest option of it all and it may solve the problem!


Which is probably why they did that first.



L'agey&Lafferty said:


> Hey guys, im useless with any DIY, and have next to no idea on what to do with glass finishing, basically i just bought a second hand viv, its a 4ft wooden one, the glass makes a horrible grinding noise when you open it, the glass had been taken out for transport, and when i put it back in and slid them open i nearly bit my toungue it was ear piercing! it sounds like there is alot of sand or something in the runners, *but ive cleaned them out and its still making the noise*, which led me to think the glass edges themselves are too sharp, so maybe they need smoothing off? how would i go about doing this? i cant open the viv, its like nails down a blackboard lol


----------

